# Photo transfer



## 623e68th (Mar 23, 2020)

How do I transfer photos from Android phone to pc running Windows 10? Thank you.


----------



## Gr3iz (Mar 9, 2009)

Hello and welcome to TSG!!

You've got a couple of options. You can remove your SD card and connect it to your PC using a USB adapter (assuming you've saved your photos to the card) or you can connect it with a USB data cable. You should get a prompt asking if you want to allow access to device data. Select allow and it should show up like a flash drive on your PC. Be sure it is not just a charging cable.


----------



## Gr3iz (Mar 9, 2009)

Photos should be in the folder named DCIM\Camera.


----------



## SpywareDr (Mar 31, 2014)

I simply:

1) Plug in the USB cable that came with my Samsung smartphone into the charging port on my phone and the other end into a USB port on the computer running Windows 10.

2) On the Windows 10 computer, I press [Winkey]+[E], click "This PC" and bingo, there are the two main folders, ("Phone" and "Card"), that are on my Samsung smartphone.


----------



## 623e68th (Mar 23, 2020)

623e68th said:


> How do I transfer photos from Android phone to pc running Windows 10? Thank you.


thank you


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

> folder named DCIM\Camera


 be sure you look at that folder on the sd card and not on the internal storage. I made the mistake of looking at the wrong place and thought all my photos were gone. Eventually I figured out I was looking at the wrong DCIM folder.


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

If it is a Samsung Galaxy use their app called SideSync and it is a simple drag and drop.


----------



## CeeBee52 (Nov 30, 2011)

623e68th said:


> How do I transfer photos from Android phone to pc running Windows 10? Thank you.


Forward it to yourself via email.


----------



## Gr3iz (Mar 9, 2009)

You'd lose some of the resolution. The original file is fairly sizeable and most email programs scale them down to conserve bandwidth.


----------

